# Caber????



## colorado (Feb 10, 2011)

Are there any Caber research chems?  I haven't seen any. If so, do you have any feedback on them?

Thanks


----------



## MDR (Feb 11, 2011)

The Pharm grade is what works.  Skip the research chemical Caber, IMHO.


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with MDR. There are a few places that do sell Caber as a research chemical, but its very unstable in liquid and unless you get a brand new batch and take it all within a few days it will be useless. I'd go with pharm grade on this one. Believe me if it were stable in liquid I'd be selling it.


----------



## colorado (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------

